# AFI Screen Education Program



## DJtooka (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey, 
Can anyone here provide me with some information about the screen education program at AFI? I read about their graduate program but am wondering if they have an undergraduate education program. Is that what is meant by screen education program? If so is it possible to transfer into this program after completing general education requirements, such as IGETC, in a California Community College? Are there any other academic requirements to admission, other than a portfolio?


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 15, 2008)

AFI only offers MFA degrees.  The screen education program is an initiative to integrate filmmaking and visual expression into elementary and secondary school education, K-12.

Here's a little more about it.
AFI Screen Education


----------

